
Thanks HN: Fossdroid.com restyling, new features and open source - SnaKeZ
Hi guys,
2 years ago I submitted Fossdroid on HN receiving a lot of positive&#x2F;negative comments (and a lot of traffic because frontpage).<p>Meanwhile, I improved Fossdroid with these features:<p>* A better material design layout<p>* Screenshots of apps<p>* HTTPS (thanks to Let&#x27;s Encrypt and Cloudflare)<p>* Trending apps<p>* Open source (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;SnaKKo&#x2F;Fossdroid-Core)<p>I need to thanks also the F-Droid team for the great job to spread the open source apps on the Android platform.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;fossdroid.com
======
SnaKeZ
Happy to get any feedback, ideas, etc :-)

